# Transférer photo icloud bloquer



## Tony 11 (15 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour , je viens vers vous pour un amis il a sont iPhone 5s depuis le début de sa sortie il c est fait paramétrer son iPhone par son frère bref jusque là tout va bien par contre son iCloud est bloquer il ne connais plus le mot de passe de son adresse enfin l iPhone est utilisable lui ce qu il l intéresse c est de ne pas perdre c est photo iCloud il s en fou un peu vous auriez une idée de comment je pourrai transférer c est 2000 photos .
J avais penser par mail mais il me semble qu il y a une limite de taille et de nombre de photo à envoyer .
Si quelqu un à d autre solution je suis preneur merci d avance.


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2018)

S'il ne connaît plus son mot de passe iCloud, il y a des procédures pour le réinitialiser : c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux.


----------



## Tony 11 (19 Octobre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> S'il ne connaît plus son mot de passe iCloud, il y a des procédures pour le réinitialiser : c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux.


On as essayer et rien a faire du coup j ai réussi a lui importer c est photo sur son ordinateur et du coup il va se recréer un identifiant iCloud et sa évitera tout souci par la suite. merci d avoir répondu


----------

